

Putting a Price on Professors - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703735804575536322093520994.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_6

======
ShabbyDoo
So, the English department ended up in the black because it taught so many
students? Presumably, all undergrads are required to take a couple semesters
of English. How fair is it that the University forces the purchase of the
English department's product but doesn't force the consumption of other
subjects like aerospace engineering (presuming, of course, that no aerospace
engineering requirement exists for most undergraduate degrees)?

